# H-big black templar army.W-££ to buy sons medusa army



## mikef350 (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi all


Iam am wanting to get a quick sale on this big black templar army so i can buy a sons of medusa army,or failing that id swap for a smaller very well painted marine army and ill chuck in loads of new paints also.

What you get is in the pics

codex
grimaldus and retinue
high marshall helbreicht
termie chaplain
emps champ

x3 bolter ten man squads
x2 close combat ten man squads
x3 dreadaughts
x2 land raiders (with black templar doors etc)
x1 rhino (with black templar doors etc)
pred tank (with black templar doors etc)
x5 termies with thunder hammers and forgeworld shoulder pads and sheilds
x5 lightning claw termies with gw shoulder pads
x8 man assault squad
x5 man assault squad

thats off top of my head but all thats in the pics are included in the sale.Id like 230 quid posted please.please email on [email protected] please as i dont always get back to check pm's


----------



## stalarious (Aug 25, 2011)

Sorry to ask but are asksing for 230 Euro? does that include shipping I live in germany and I am interested but wanted to ask first.


----------



## mikef350 (Apr 2, 2011)

It's gbp mate and yes I would ship to germany


----------

